# منتديات طلاب الجامعات الأردنية > English Forum >  Eight Reasons for Why I Love You

## حسان القضاة

[align=center]
















[/align]

----------


## معاذ القرعان

thanx 7assan , nice words

----------


## ajluni top

really, fantastic

thank u 
u r creative

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

i just saw this subject,, i know it is old but i like it thnx

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

Thanks abu qudah  :Db465236ff:

----------

